# Log burner problems



## janrich

I have just installed a log burner in my lounge for the winter. Problems is when I use it I have this black sticky tar running down the OUTSIDE of my pipes that then burns off into a horrible smoke. Everything now smells smokey and it is not what I had anticipated at all. I have tried burning all sorts of wood but it makes no difference. Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## omostra06

janrich said:


> I have just installed a log burner in my lounge for the winter. Problems is when I use it I have this black sticky tar running down the OUTSIDE of my pipes that then burns off into a horrible smoke. Everything now smells smokey and it is not what I had anticipated at all. I have tried burning all sorts of wood but it makes no difference. Any ideas, anyone?


Hi Jan, its the wood...if you burned pine before it will have left a sticky tar like residue inside the fire and chimney....change the type of wood you burn and it will after a while burn away....


----------



## janrich

omostra06 said:


> Hi Jan, its the wood...if you burned pine before it will have left a sticky tar like residue inside the fire and chimney....change the type of wood you burn and it will after a while burn away....


Morning. Thanks for your prompt reply. But why is it coming down the outsides of the tubes?... I could understand why it might come down the inside


----------



## omostra06

the pipes are often not sealed because they overlap and smoke normally rises, but the sticky stuff can run down through these gaps/ overlaps and come out. 

short of taking the pipes apart and cleaning them you will just have to try to burn the stuff off.

what wood have you been using?


----------



## janrich

All sorts really.. stuff that I found in the woods last year (mostly pine). Old olive wood from some trees we cut down a couple of years ago... and some wood we had delivered the other day (looks like olive as it is big and chunky). Definitely no eucalyptus.

I think I will have to get the guy who fitted it back again to look at the pipes. I read somewhere on line that these might be on upside down but I don't see how because the first one in the fire could only go one way.


----------

